# Red Vintage Shimano Curado Info



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just wondering the worth on one of the original curado's circa '93 with box, paperwork, and in excellent condition.

thanks,

Jared


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ooooh, if It's NIB then you might have a gold mine. It kinda falls under the category of what someone would pay for it. My guess is $150 to $180 range.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I saw they going for $50 - $75 at some of the old lure trading shows.

It's not an a metal antiqe and it's not a modern reel .... but some could say it was the 1st reel that changed the fishing world.

Ebay is your best bet


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

red? got pics? i have never seen one


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I don't have any reddies....but I have quite a few greenies ! and 4 or 5 of the....uh....whatever color you call the D's.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

The red curados were manufactered to supply the Japanese and European market. They couldn't be worth much more than the old trusty Green.

Biggie


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

He has a Curado A which was red in color. It was made for one year prior to the green Curado B model reels. The reesl nickname is The Tomato.


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats correct, the tomato.

The Japanese version of the curado was a maroon color and called the Scorpion i believe.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

No pics yet? I would love to see this thing. I don't care gor the green color, but it performs what I ask of it every time without fail....soooo, green it is! 

I would like one in red!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

24Buds said:


> No pics yet? I would love to see this thing. I don't care gor the green color, but it performs what I ask of it every time without fail....soooo, green it is!
> 
> I would like one in red!


Compared to the green one mechanically.....I'll take the green one. The red one is kind of a pain to get the spool out. It doesn't have the quick style side plate. But its cool none the less.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

_I bought one of the red one's when they first hit the market. It just would not cast right no matter what I did. I findly gave it to a friend._


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

*Tomoato Picture*

Here is a pic of my Tomato next to the green version. These have been in back up status and then used by my kids for a while. I finally got my boys a pair of new Citica's to use and am retiring the Tomato and the green is back up to the back up now. I prefer my MGs personally but they are too high of maintenance for me to let the kids use.


----------

